# equipment rental



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

just wonder if anyone knows of anybody who rents snow pushers for skidsteers in michigan 

thanks


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd buy one cheap and sell it for the same price. You wont loose money.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

They rent here in central ohio $900 a month for a skid steer pusher. Not worth it! You can buy one for $2000


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Mike S;900020 said:


> They rent here in central ohio $900 a month for a skid steer pusher. Not worth it! You can buy one for $2000


lol yeah franklin equipment has them. anyone else renting them too??


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Mike S;900020 said:


> You can buy one for $2000


Any idea where, 2K sounds pretty cheep


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Eyesell;900191 said:


> Any idea where, 2K sounds pretty cheep


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=snow+pushers&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't realize anyone rented pushers. Since they come back bent, broke or with a worn out edge, all of my dealers will rent you the machine and sell you the pusher.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

I called michigan catapillar they told me they do for $400 a month min of 3 months so $1200 for the winter... not worth it you can buy a brand new polar king (i think its called) for $1600 .. then he told me you had to put a order in oct to get one there all out for the season


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Eyesell;900191 said:


> Any idea where, 2K sounds pretty cheep


Ya last year we picked up three 10 foot scoop doggs for $1900 each, a few years ago I picked up a low pro 10 foot pro tech for $1400, and this year I bought another 10 scoop dogg for $1900. And yes they where all brand new and from loacal dealers. My 14 foot scoop dogg backhoe pusher cost just under $3000. HD Equipment for the scoop doggs and Kaufenberger (or something like that) for the pro tech. Last year we priced out pro techs and scoop doggs. For the money we spent last year we got 5 scoop doggs, if we would of gone with pro tech we would have got 3.


----------

